# Dita von Teese walks the runway during Jean-Paul Gaultier Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2020 show as part of Paris Fashion Week - 22.01.2020 (43x)



## RickSanchez (30 Jan. 2020)

​


----------



## french_lady (30 Jan. 2020)

Great Look Thanks


----------



## Padderson (30 Jan. 2020)

vielen Dank für Dita und die beiden anderen Blickfänge:thumbup:


----------



## king2805 (5 Feb. 2020)

danke für dita


----------



## FunGuy (8 Feb. 2020)

She is perfect


----------

